# problemi di visualizzazione dopo aggior gnome 2.18

## jexen

salve a tutti,

ieri ho aggiornato a gnome ultima release stabile, riavviato e tutto sembrava apposto.

oggi, riattacco la macchina, lancio X, gnome e mi si presentano questi problemi di visualizzazione:

1. non mi disegna i bottoni di chiusura/minimizzazione finestra

2. ogni software che apro me lo pone in alto sopra la barra superiore di gnome

3. se evidenzio per copiare e premo il tasto DX del mouse non mi visualizza il menu

4. se clicco col puntatore su un'altra finestra non diventa quella principale, mi ignora semplicemente

5. [chissa' quali altre nefandezze compie]

2 ore fa ho dato: 'emerge -uDNv world' che ha ricompilato una dozzina di pacchetti tra cui GCC e 'revdep-rebuild' che non ha fatto nulla.

ho finito le idee, come procedo?

grazieLast edited by jexen on Tue Aug 28, 2007 10:33 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Chetto

 *Quote:*   

> 'revdep-rebuild' che non ha fatto nulla.
> 
> 

 

Questo probabilmente perchè non segui il consiglio che ti da revdep-rebuild alla fine dell'output, devi rimuovere i suoi file temporanei.   :Wink: 

----------

## jexen

no, non mi dice di cancellare alcuna directory/files, infatti sotto /root/ non esiste nulla riguardo revdep-rebuild..

ciao

----------

## mrfree

Prova con 

```
# revdep-rebuild -i -- -va
```

Ma potrebbe essere un problema con la vecchia configurazione di gnome... proverei creando un nuovo utente con qualcosa tipo 

```
# useradd -g users -G wheel,plugdev -s /bin/bash -m (username)
```

 e quindi avviare una sessione gnome "vergine" per capire se funge o alternativamente potresti rimuovere (rinominandole magari) le varie .gnome2 .gnome .gconf ... dalla home del tuo attuale utente

----------

## jexen

allora: con l'aggiunta di un nuovo utente gnome funziona perfettamente.   :Smile: 

quindi questo vuol dire che devo rinominare le dir di gnome e perdere tutte le personalizzazioni del mio utente?

o posso intervenire chirurgicamente?

grazie

----------

## jexen

pare che il problema (o uno dei problemi) sia ~/.gnome2/session' infatti ricopiandolo dalla vecchia dir a quella nuova (copiando anche il file 'stickynotes_applet') mi da' lo stesso problema.

in ogni caso risolto,

grazie mrfree

j.

----------

## jexen

il problema sembrava risolto invece non è affatto così.

infatti, dopo aver smanettato con le directories di gnome e files vari di configurazione ho visto che al successivo riavvio il problema si ripresenta pari pari.

allora, ho creato un nuovo utente, ho copiato i miei vecchi dati nella nuova home (tralasciando tutte le directories di gnome che gli ho fatto creare) e fino a ieri tutto ok. oggi al riavvio lo stesso medesimo problema.

cosa posso fare ancora?

grazie

----------

## jexen

UPDATE:

ho creato un altro utente ho modificato solo il layout della tastiera in ITA, riavviato e mi appare un messaggio dove mi dice che ci sono problemi con i settings di gnome, e infatti il layout non l'ha modificato.

con l'altro utente lancio gnome e dal terminale ho i seguenti errori

```

** (nautilus:8058): WARNING **: Can not determine workarea, guessing at layout

** Message: drive = 0

** Message: volume = 0

** Message: drive = 0

** Message: volume = 0

** Message: drive = 0

** Message: volume = 0

** Message: drive = 0

** Message: volume = 0

** Message: drive = 0

===CROP======

```

non so se fare un 'sed s/gentoo/windows/g' o reinstallare, ma penso optero' per la seconda ipotesi.

 :Very Happy: 

j.

----------

## micio

per curiosità: usi compiz o beryl?

----------

## salade

 *micio wrote:*   

> per curiosità: usi compiz o beryl?

 

A me è successo con compiz-fusion... non ho capito bene come ho risolto, ma dando compiz-start in console si ripristinava tutto!

Ciao!

----------

## jexen

@micio

nessuno dei due...

----------

## micio

Preso troppo dalla curiosità sono passato a gnome 2.18 e indovina un pò???? è zompato pure a me..   :Twisted Evil: 

Per intenderci è sparito il gtk-decorator (uso compiz 0.5.1)

La cosa curiosa è che se provo a far partire compiz-fusion tutto funziona normalmente con i suoi bordi di finestra e idem è se non faccio partire nulla e lascio le classiche metacity...

Stamattina ho messo a  ricompilare compiz così per sicurezza perché non avevo tempo per pensare che dovevo scappare in ufficio ma appena torno vedo se ci sono novità..   :Rolling Eyes: 

ciao ciao

----------

## micio

compila e ricompila e tutto è tornato ok... però a me era principalmente un problema con libX11 a causa di un flag.. xcb mi pare... ma non credo che faccia al caso tuo... speriamo che qualcun'altro sappia aiutarti...

Ciao ciao

Micio

----------

## jexen

@micio

qui tutto 'apposto' ormai, ma ho dovuto reinstallare.

mi ricorda anni fa quando succedevano casini memorabili con un altro pseudo OS, finiva con '95' mi pare..   :Laughing: 

ciao

----------

## micio

eheheheh succede... io ora ho qualche problemino col mulo che manda il procio a palla a intervalli SEMBREREBBE regolari.... questo però mi fa pensare che non è l'aggiornamento a gnome 2.18 a dare il problema... forse ho roba in coda che manda in pappa il tutto.... aspetto di finire e cancello la cartella nella home e vedo come va (ho fatto la prova con root e con lui non va a palla il procio...)

Bella pe teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Micio

----------

